# Solar panel on top of camper



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Has anyone installed one or two on top of the camper? If you have, which brand of solar panel? cost? Thanks.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have one on top of my 35' horse trailer with living quarters. It is parked at the horse stable and not plugged into shore power. So the solar panels keep the batteries charged. I have a 50 watt panel. The roof of the RV has a hay/luggage rack with a Generator pod. I mounted it to the top of the generator pod and connected the power to the pre wired 12v lead. I put the charge controller in the battery box up front with the batteries. Be sure to use a charge controller to keep from overcharging the batteries. It has been up there a few months. The batteries have stayed charged this winter. I do turn off the 12 v power when I am not there to keep from having any drain on the batteries. I have room and may add a second panel.

This is the one I have. https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200660273_200660273

Charge controller. https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200660263_200660263


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

BullyRed: A lot of guys on the Overlander runs this set up. I'am looking and doing research as well. Most of the hardcore guys are using this brand. I rec. go higher than 300 watts.Highest as possible.

http://www.lg.com/us/business/solar-panel/all-products/lg-LG300N1C-A3

300 watts or greater was what I came up with for our rig. This was based on 25 to 40 Ah used during non charging hours say 6 pm to 8 am. Then during the daylight hrs another 35 to 50 Ah. So, 24hr total between 60 to 90 Ah used. Lets call it 80 Ah.

On a sunny day there is around 4.5 hrs "equivalent" full solar power "potential". I will need 80A x 12 volts or 960 watts of solar power generated. 300 watts x 4.5 hrs gets us to 1350 watts, except there is about 15% loss in the system that must be allowed for. This drops the 1350 to 1150. We are covered on a good day, no shade, reasonable angle most of the year. Real life usage has borne out the benefit of the 300 watt panel, and we see 17 to 22 Amps/hr of input on a normal day, about 90Ah total.

LG makes a 60 Cell panel (365W solar panel LG365Q1C-A5 NeON R) that can be had between 300 and 365 watts. A 60 cell panel is rated at 36.7 volts, so make sure the solar controller can handle that voltage input. The higher voltage from this panel allows using the 10 Ga solar wire with very little voltage loss.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Here you go BullyRed: Most of Sportsmobile and Overlanding guys runs the same . Roof top .


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Whaler! It looks very nice and provides very good power I have looked at solar panel from HF and it has several good reviews! It provides 100W and 10AMP charge. I think this is enough for our Casita deep cycle battery and it is less than $150.00. We already have a 2,000W generator already.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Thanks Whaler! It looks very nice and provides very good power I have looked at solar panel from HF and it has several good reviews! It provides 100W and 10AMP charge. I think this is enough for our Casita deep cycle battery and it is less than $150.00. We already have a 2,000W generator already.


Ya welcome ! I've been doing my research as well. Most of my info are from the Overlanding Sites. Some of these guys are VERY details in what/how they built their rigs. Some of their rigs are out in the woods/mountains weeks at a time. The link that i'd posted above had really good reviews from these guys. They are hardcore ! 2 months trips to Alaska type of stuff...

I just came back from Dallas,,attending the Safari Club Convention. Been speaking with the distributor for the US. ( Conqueror Off_Road Camper) This camper have been long waited to hit the US. First 30...SOLD OUT! He wouldn't sell me the last one. It's really frustrating..I CAN"T find ONE US made TRUE 4x4 camper. I built this 4x4 van to tow...Either Conqueror or the Bruderx .

http://conqueror4x4usa.com/index.php/videos/


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Hell what are you trying to do Whaler! Go to Afghan to camp out!!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Hell what are you trying to do Whaler! Go to Afghan to camp out!!!


LOL!!!

Initially, I wanted a school bus with a International diesel plant. A member on 2Cool was kind enough to put me on one. My Attorney invited me to join him in Moab. He's been running these trips for over 15 years. Bus can't do what this van can. Besides..I'am hauling around 4 wimmins,and 2 dogs.

I really like your Casita. Even went to look at one. Entertained a guy who would literally swap out the suspension on the Casita to a Jeep suspension so that I/WE could get to some rough grounds.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Whaler, you could buy one of these surplus trucks from Houston WM and convert it. With a new coat of paint, it will look good perhaps better than Conqueror Off_Road Camper!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

BullyARed said:


> Whaler, you could buy one of these surplus trucks from Houston WM and convert it. With a new coat of paint, it will look good perhaps better than Conqueror Off_Road Camper!


Now, now, you really try to encourage him to go camping in Afghan....:walkingsm

RLWhaler, 
Your outback van is very cool. Is it diesel engine? Once in awhile I came across a Ford van powered with a 7.3 engine. It would maken an ideal platform for that type of conversion. I am thinking one like that with a pop top camper would be an awesome outback vehicle. Where do you go camping at with that vehicle?


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Whaler, you could buy one of these surplus trucks from Houston WM and convert it. With a new coat of paint, it will look good perhaps better than Conqueror Off_Road Camper!


:rotfl::rotfl:



mas360 said:


> Now, now, you really try to encourage him to go camping in Afghan....:walkingsm
> 
> RLWhaler,
> Your outback van is very cool. Is it diesel engine? Once in awhile I came across a Ford van powered with a 7.3 engine. It would maken an ideal platform for that type of conversion. I am thinking one like that with a pop top camper would be an awesome outback vehicle. Where do you go camping at with that vehicle?


Yes sir..2003 7.3 diesel. Pop top is ideal !! Stay away from Sportsmobile pop top. Weak. There's two company that is on my list at the moment.

1) Colorado Camper.Derrick started out a few years ago as a fun project in his cold arse garage to make/built a more robust pop top. That he did. 2 years later? He's in a 20k square feet building doing full blown conversion. What's sad is...His customer service have gotten really bad.






2) Opt Overland makes the best Pop top. 4 actuators for their pop top. Extremely robust top. I got a chance to come by their shop in Colorado a few months ago. Great crew. More than likely I will go with them for my top.

With a precise design van, You'll find that she fits perfectly in a container to ship overseas. Fly over..and explore ! There's a small group here in Texas. 
My crazy Att. have been in the game since 97' He's been darn near everywhere !! In fact, they're planning a 2 months trip to Alaska and all that region.

Would love to see you in that 7.3 van !!!

https://expeditionportal.com/west-texas-magic/

https://expeditionportal.com/


----------

